# Retaining wall



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Started yesterday. Spent a lot of time removing the old wall of railroad ties. They were in with rebar. Next was way more dirt to remove than what I thought. I made good use of it around two trees in the back making a raised bed.

Leveling the first row is the hardest. Using construction adhesive for block. I'm going to start offsetting the next row for strength. Gravel to go behind as I build up except for the last 8-12 inches.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

More block yay


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

That's going to look good when you're done. I don't envy you. I had a similar original setup, but more poorly done with cut 4x4s. I bought some of the stone, but never could convince myself to go through with the work. I sold the house with the stone piled up in front of the wall.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

cavince79 said:


> That's going to look good when you're done. I don't envy you. I had a similar original setup, but more poorly done with cut 4x4s. I bought some of the stone, but never could convince myself to go through with the work. I sold the house with the stone piled up in front of the wall.


The main thing that kick-started this was my roof was being redone and the roll off was there to throw the old railroad ties into. Otherwise it may have taken falling over to finally fix :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Landscape fabric done along with drain pipe. Should've cut the wall back further to have closer to maybe 8" between wall, gravel, and undisturbed soil. Too damn late now!!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Coming along. Lots of help.









Looks crooked but I only had three beers so it's not that


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks good. I have basically the same retaining wall stone around my garden beds. There only stacked 2-3 high though.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Before it's backfilled with gravel u may want to lay down a French drain/drainage for peace of mind. If youre in an area with lots of rain, with your yard sloped towards the retaining wall you may want a way to quickly drain water away from the wall. Laying a perforated drain that dumps out at the end of the wall is easy peasy.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Looks good. I have basically the same retaining wall stone around my garden beds. There only stacked 2-3 high though.


Thanks. 2-3 would be nice!



SeanBB said:


> Before it's backfilled with gravel u may want to lay down a French drain/drainage for peace of mind. If youre in an area with lots of rain, with your yard sloped towards the retaining wall you may want a way to quickly drain water away from the wall. Laying a perforated drain that dumps out at the end of the wall is easy peasy.


It's in. Couple of pictures up. Hope it works.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Radical! &#129305;


----------

